# Grumpy Old Jock



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Not sure if I'm allowed to post here, being very new to all this. Thought I would use the facility for recording my training, if only as an aide memoire to myself.

Background for anyone interested is lots of sport, rugby, Judo, boxing, mma, rugby, in that order. Pretty much finished with the rugby now I think (old, injured, married & a new dad). Scot, was living in London for a good while, but moved back to Edinburgh after having the wee one.

So grumpy, and creaky as I am I thought I would try and improve my physique for a wee while. Mainly because I can see the sands of time slipping away, and I would like to be in decent shape as my little girl grows up.

Main problems are imbalances, I think, caused by a lack of proper training in the past and high bodyfat caused by a love of beer and fried food.

Height: 6' 1'' Weight: 112kg (17st 10lb)

Training wise I'm on a programme I dug off the internet "Built like a Badass" by a guy called Joe DeFranco. 12 week programme with a de-loading phase in the middle. On week 3, which is below.

The percentages are of your max lift mine are fora single rep. Not sure how good my range of motion was for the squat, I suspect I should be going deeper.

Bench 150kg

Squat 150kg

Deadlift 180kg (straps)

DAY 1: UPPER BODY WORKOUT

1. Bench Press: 77.5% x 6, 82.5% x 4, 90% x 2 or more

2. Incline DB Press: 2 x Max Reps using the same weight (Choose a weight that you

can get around 20-25 reps with on the 1st set.)

3a. Bent-over 1-Arm DB Rows: 4x10 ea arm

3b. Triceps Rope Pushdowns: 4x10

4a. BB Shrugs (2 Sec Holds): 3x10

4b. Incline rear dealt flyes, pinkies up: 3x12

5. Barbell Complex (deadlifts, bent rows, hang cleans, push press, back squat): 4 sets.

Perform 10 reps of each exercise. Rest 90 sec. b/t sets.

DAY 2: LOWER BODY WORKOUT

1. Squat or Deadlift: 77.5% x 6, 82.5% x 4, 90% x 2

2. Bulgarian Split Squat Jumps: 4x5 ea leg (BW only)

3a. Stability Ball Hamstring Curls (keep hips up): 3x15

3b. Weighted Spread Eagle Sit-ups: 3x15

4. Alternating Forward Lunge, holding DB's: 2x45 seconds

5. Timed one-mile run - Faster than Week 1!

DAY 3: UPPER BODY WORKOUT

1. Chin-ups (total reps) = chin-up max + 60%

2a. Front Lat Pulldowns (Neutral Grip): 2 x Max Reps (20-25 Reps 1st Set, 10-20 2nd Set)

2b. Standing DB Military Press (Neutral Grip): 2 x Max Reps

(15-20 Reps 1st Set, 10-15 2nd Set)

3. 1-Arm Cable Rear Delt Flyes: 4x10 ea arm

4. "Run the rack" DB curls, palms up - 1 set (Example: 45x8, 35x8, 25x8, 15x8)

5. Core Circuit: x2

A) Sprinter Sit-ups x 20

B) V-ups x 15

C) Toe Touches x 15

D) Hip-ups x 15

6. 100 Push-ups: faster than last week!

The idea I believe is that this will provide gains in strength and conditioning at the same time. Comments welcome.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Had trouble updating this over the weekend - tapatalk playing up on the smart phone and internet playing up in the house. Most irritating.

General comments on the workout (day 3) of the above. - volume is difficult to get through in under an hour, although that in part is due to the commercial gym I'm training in. Irritating lack of equipment, but beggars can't be choosers, so just having to get on with it.

Chins - managed 5 and then 3. So a total of eight. Not great, but better than the two I could do at the start of the programme.

Pull Downs - 25 * 55

12 * 70

Went a bit downhill after that.

Standing DB press 22kg for 25, but could only manage 22kg for 8 on the second set.

Cable flyes, was down at 7.5kg on the stack, and struggling to maintain form.

Run the rack, was alright, but down to 10kg for the final set.

Ab circuit - very hard

Pushups - Utterly blown at 70. Not great.

Thoughts are that I'm not getting a lot of sleep (14 mth old daughter) and my diet could be better. Too much snacking. Will try a protein supplement to see how I get on.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Today's workout

week 4 day 1

bench

96*5

102*3

114* 1 or more

Incline DB press

2 * max (25 reps) 24-26

Single arm DB row Rope pushdown

8 8

8 8

8 8

8 8

rear delt shrugs

10 10

10 10

10 10

barbell complex. 3 to 4

dl

br

hc

p p

squat


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Keep it up mate, get videos of your squat up and then we can comment on any form issues :thumb:


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks B4PJS. I will try and persuade someone to video me, although given my curmudgeonly nature, and the fact that I'm training in a Bannatynes Health Club (for my sins) it may be difficult. Still being considered a pervert is a small price to pay for perfect form.

From the mirror and the way it feels I think I'm not going deep enough, which from my internet reading may be caused by, a combination of a poor hip hinge, tight hips and a weak core.

As far as yesterday's workout went - Bench was easy, felt nice and strong, did 116 for 3 on the final set.

Still struggle with the volume aspect, so the DB incline was 25 reps at 24kg for the first set, but then could only manage two sets of ten with the 24kg db.

Single arm bent over row - a good exercise for me I find. 4 sets of 8x38 without any bother at all.

Rope pushdowns - 2 sets at 22.5kg, and then 2 at 20kg.

The clock then intervened, as I had to get home to provide child care, so did the rear delts (on a machine, all the benches were in use) 4 sets of 8x55kg.

Then did three sets of the barbell complex, 10 reps of deadlift, bent row, high clean, push press and squat. 20kg bar. 90 sec rest between each complex. Horrid, was blowing out my **** by the end. Apparently it "incinerates bodyfat", which would be nice, although I'm inclined to think diet might have more to do with it.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Legs on Wednesday not so good. Back went into spasm under 114kg. Got it back on the rack but had to knock it on the head at that point.

Seized up completely by the evening, so Thursday hobbled down to the doc for 10mg of diazepam, along with 150mg diclofenac & 3000mg paracetamol for the last three days.

Better now though so back on the horse on Monday.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Still moaning. Back was better by Monday this week, so went into the gym for an upper body workout. Workout went fine. Felt quite strong, and back wasn't too sore afterwards either.

Norovirus got me on Wednesday morning. Out of bed this morning for the first time since, walked to work (2 miles). Thought I was going to fall in a heap on the floor. All of which was mildly embarassing. So a bad couple of weeks and back to the drawing board.

I'm also not managing my diet terribly well, so I may need to appear elsewhere on this forum for advice.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

fire away with your diet troubles. and mate dont try to hard after norovirus its rough as fk make sure ur firing on all cylinders


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers pal, I'll have to write down everything I'm eating and then see what I need to change.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

So back in the gym, decided to change the training programme for a couple of reasons.

1. I'd done some reading on here and looked at the different programmes that were popular.

2. The programme I was doing gets increasingly complicated in terms of exercises, and I thought I would prefer something more simply. In addition, time wise it was killing me to try and get it completed.

I should add that the time element is in part because the gym I'm training in has limited amounts of equipment and space. So trying to superset is quite difficult, because no sooner have you left once piece of equipment, than some one else has lept onto it. Or alternatively, some gimp is using it for 4.000 knee bends with their training partner with as much weight as they can put on the bar, as part of their 2 hour bodybuilding session.

So I'm trying the Weldon (Welton) Big but Boring routine.

Example 1

Day One

Press - 5/3/1

Press - 5 sets of 10 reps

Lat work - 5 sets of 10 reps

Day Two

Deadlift - 5/3/1

Deadlift - 5 sets of 10 reps

Abs - 5 sets

Day Three

Bench Press - 5/3/1

Bench Press - 5 sets of 10 reps

Lat work - 5 sets of 10 reps

Day Four

Squat - 5/3/1

Squat - 5 sets of 10 reps

Abs - 5 sets


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Meant to say I'm now on day three - although I misread it and did the bench work out first. Deadlifts were a killer, especially the 5 sets of 10. "The deep burn" is the appropriate phrase I believe.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Jim Wendler...

Shoulders today, for once managed it in my lunch hour (just about) was a wee bit over time wise once I'd showered and walked back.

So standing press (olympic bar)

12 with the bar, 10 with 20kg on, 8 with 30kg on , 6 with 40kg on, 5 with 45kg on, 3 with 50kg on, 2 with 55kg.

then 5 sets of 10 with the 24kg dumbells.

Pull down with the close grip handles (shaped like a V) 5 sets of 10, 55kg (I'm guessing the stack has numbers, but no weight indicator), 60, 65, 60, 65.

Wee stretch and out.

Diet wise today:

Porridge and Maple syrup for breakfast, milk, toast & peanut butter (two slices), orange juice (small glass), berocca, sportflex vitamin, cod liver oil.

An hour and a half before training, wholemeal wrap, two slices of gouda, four slices of pastrami, mustard.

Immediately after training, four scoops of reflex instant whey (don't know if the brand matters)

half an hour after training another wholemeal wrap & packet of crisps (bad I know)

Half four, tub of full fat yogurt.

Supper will be about 19:30hrs tonight, probably fish, or possibly chicken. Cooked however my wife decides really.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Current pictures taken last night - haven't got a full length mirror.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Front and back (obviously) taken last night. No full length mirror in the house. So basically a slightly chubby hairy man, staring at a picture of himself on a camera phone (and vowing never to eat crisps again...)

S.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Ah, the penalties of using tapatalk and a desktop pc to post the same message... Anyway no comments on the pictures, which is a relief.

Was away down on the farm from Friday afternoon through to Monday night, helping my brother in law get the lambs ready for market.

Back into the gym today, so pressing under the Jim Wendler regime, will see what the numbers I can put up are.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Bench last night, couldn't get on the bench, so used the smith machine. So weight on the bar only

107kg for 2

100kg for 3

90 for 5

5 sets of 10 single arm row with the 38kg dumbbell

5 sets of 10 seated dumbbell press 26kg - found this hard,

Only other observation was that the gym was busy, and it was hard to focus. This was less to do with my fellow knuckle draggers (irritating as they are) & more to do with the fashion for minute shorts among the female members.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Righty ho, back in the gym tonight, busy old week, and curtailed by not getting back from the farm until Monday night.

So i'm going to try and combine pressing and squatting on the 5-3-1 and we will see how it goes.

Plan is to go light on the squats though, as I haven't really done any since I tweaked my back a few weeks ago.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Put 80kg up on the push press for the single rep. 70kg for 3 & 65kg for 5

5 sets of 10 on the smith machine 50kg on the bar.

5 sets of 10 on the lat pull down working up to 70kg

No time for squats as the wife texted me to say she was suffering a migraine so ha to bust out of there to cover the child care.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Deadlift tonight, provided I can get on the power rack for more than five minutes without some tit wanting to "work in with me" by doing four thousand squats with no weight on the bar....

Looking for 120+kg for the deadlift, will have to see how we get on, if the back's not tweaking at me, then I'll go for more, if it is I'll play safe. Not an impressive number, but I don't want to crock myself again.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Alright mate. You're pretty big built. Can't work out your goals, I'll assume strongman as you are doing the 5,3,1


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Strongman - eventually. I have been flirting with the idea of playing some rugby again, but as I'm in the front row, being a lot stronger won't hurt either way.

The real problem is a lack of knowledge about diet and consistency in my training. The first I'm working on, the second is down to work / family pressures and finding a routine that works for me.

At the moment I'm just trying to read as much as I can and work things out from there.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Have a chat with @ewen . I'm sure he'll help ya


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ask away no problem .


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

ewen said:


> Ask away no problem .


Thanks very much, appreciate it. My first question might be a bit basic, but I'd value your input.

On the 5-3-1, I'm fitting it into the week like this, Monday & Tuesday on, Wednesday off, Thursday & Friday on, weekend off. This is due to childcare commitments.

The question is should I be spacing it differently, or does it not really matter?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

That's more sessions than a lot of ppl get in a week 

Rest is important. Does your body recover in that time?

Keep a food diary for a couple of days, then post that up please


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Steviant said:


> Thanks very much, appreciate it. My first question might be a bit basic, but I'd value your input.
> 
> On the 5-3-1, I'm fitting it into the week like this, Monday & Tuesday on, Wednesday off, Thursday & Friday on, weekend off. This is due to childcare commitments.
> 
> The question is should I be spacing it differently, or does it not really matter?


I cant remember if its 3 or 4 days but if its 4 do mon tues thurs fri and if its 3 do mon weds fri .


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks, so next question is about conditioning. Watching the strongman on channel 5 it seems like the guys with good conditioning have an advantage. (Strength being a given for that level)

From the avatar I'm guessing you compete, so how do you fit it in (or does come from the training anyway?)


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll keep a food diary for the rest of the week. Thanks for the help, makes a difference from the blank looks or contradictory advice I get at the gym.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

From reading so far it sounds like you need a clearer goal mate.

If you want to get in better condition that should be your main focus.

Wanting a wee bit of everything doesn't work IMO.

If you would like to get into better condition then Diet and Cardiovascular training should be your main focus. I'm not saying you should drop the weight training but if you have limited time then they should come first.

You look like you have built some solid foundations there judging by for picture and PB'S.

I wish you well on your journey whatever you do. The more you put into it the more you will get out!

From one jock to another, good luck!


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Fair point - not so much a case of wanting a wee bit of everything, more not really clear how best to divide up the time.

Ideally I would like to increase my strength a bit more before starting the conditioning, as I suspect I'll lose some strength during that phase. If I'm wrong about that, happy to be corrected.

So I was thinking I'd do two more months on the strength programme (up to Christmas) and then start the conditioning in the new year. This is pure self indulgence on my part, as it'll allow me to enjoy Christmas a bit more. (I am a fully paid up Christmas lover).

What I was wondering was whether I should include any conditioning in with the strength training, or leave it as is, given that I'm walking in and out of work every day, which is 4 mile round trip.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Meant to add it was heinously busy in the gym last night. No shot at the rack or the bench. Smith only which I don't like for deadlifting as it's on a slight angle, so tends take the weight away from you.

So benched on the smith (in a very bad mood)

130kg for 2 was the top lift - a pb, so pleased with that. I am convinced that the smith is* much *easier than the bench. Seems to take some of the weight off on the way down, which makes it a lot easier, along with the fact that you don't need to control the bar at all.

Did 5 sets of 10 at 60kg on the bench

and 5 sets of 10 working up to 75kg on the pull down.

Then I shot the craw hame.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Hooray ! Went to the gym yesterday and the squat rack was free! Pure belter.

So did first set of squats for over a month. Nervous as anything throughout, but it went okay, although I was very stiff in the hips / glutes to start with. Worked up to 117kg for 1. What I'm planning to do next time is drop the weight, but take the squat much lower.

Anyways, I felt cheered up by the lift, and no-one else was looking to use the rack, so I pulled 5 sets of 10 deadlifts, with the following weights, 60, 70, 70 ,60, 60.

Did three sets of 10 on the roman chair and two sets of upper back rows. Still felt like I had more in the tank, so I did two sets of hammer curls [email protected] (16kg db) and two sets of rope pushdowns 12 @ (20kg)

Sore hamstrings today though.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Still sair, like a mofo, but not as horrendous as sometimes, so a note to self, better to combine the lighter dl with the squat, since it evens out the pain in the legs.

Going to try pressing in my lunch hour today and heavy squats tomorrow (time allowing).


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Pressing fun yesterday lunch time and all done in under an hour!

overhead - worked up to 85kg for two.

seated db press - 10 @28 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

single arm row - [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

some wood choppers as I had a wee minute and 2 sets of lateral raises with 10kg db.

Not too bad today, although legs are still a wee bit sore. Will try and deadlift in my lunch hour, although v.busy at work.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Never made it to the gym on Friday. Work was heinously busy. On the plus side I was told my temporary contract was being made permanent. Pure Barry early Christmas present.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Rubbish few days. Didn't train Friday, and on Sunday we had folk round for dinner. Had a few glasses of wine, after a period of abstinence, and felt rubbish on Monday. Not classic hangover, but very tired and low energy.

Was going to smash through it at the gym regardless, but when I got there I discovered I'd left my trainers at home. :cursing: So had to pack my kit and go home. Rest of the week is going to be tricky too, since the wife is away, so I'm on for childcare in the evenings.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

remembered the shoes today - always a start.

Pressing day

Push Press, 5 @ 65, felt very easy. [email protected], 2 @ 75kg, [email protected] 80kg [email protected] 85kg & a big fat FAIL at 90kg

5 sets of 10 on the pull down - 60,65,70, 75, 70

5 sets of 10 on the bench - 60, 60, 70, 70, 60.

And then oot of there, and back to the office :yawn:


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Deadlift today,

12 - 60kg

10 - 70kg

8 - 80 kg

5 - 100kg

3 - 110kg

2 - 120kg

1 - 130kg

4 - 100kg

Squats

5 sets of 10 @ 60 kg

Roman chair

3 sets of 15

Stretch - leave

Not too bad, hands were really sore during the deadlift, might have to invest in some straps and a belt as find grip is the problem most of the time. I will pay for the squats tomorrow I fear.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Didnt train on the 25th, nothing over the weekend.

Monday did bench - maxed out at 130kg for 2, might have got more, but no spot so didn't push it.

Tuesday deadlifts again - maxed out at 140kg for 2, again no straps, no belt. Might try them next time if I can find a pair.

took two days off, because I've been finding the recovery difficult. Don't think I'm getting enough sleep / food. Have been keeping a food diary and will post it up here shortly.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Keep it up!


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

In during lunch today. Not too busy, although there were some brutal members of the haircut brigade fannying about as usual.

Anyway:

Press

Strict form: 8 @ 60

[email protected] 70

[email protected] 80

[email protected] 85

[email protected] 90

Pull down

3 sets of 10 @ 70

incline dumbell

3 sets of 10 @ 26


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Haven't updated for a while, been too busy pontificating on other boards about matters of little consequence.

Anyway was in yesterday - gym was heaving, so jumped onto the bench as there was a queue for the power rack.

worked up to 130kg for 2.

Five sets of ten on the pull down.

Then ran out of time, so had to skedaddle.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Deadlift on Tuesday - went up to 130 for two. No wraps, belt or straps, but very hard on the hands. Put in 3 sets of 10 on the seated row, some leg raises and then tried 3 sets of 10 on a standing one armed dumbell press. Ego got the better of me on the weight though & I only manage 8 with the 30kg db for the second set and went down to 24kg for the last set.

Squatted on Thursday (yesterday) - three at 130kg was the best effort. Then did a drop set of 8 @ 100. Flexibility is still an issue on the squats, although the balance has improved, with the weight staying back on the heels throughout. After squatting, did some curls and tricep work, out of sheer vanity.

Bad cold at the moment, so didn't want too much volume, since I'm having some interrupted nights.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Been in London for a week - back on it tomorrow. Got a program calculator - looks like I might been doing the boring but big not quite right... So we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Back in yesterday, real busy in the gym, which was irritating because i was up against it for my timings. Anyway yanked a plate off the stands and felt a tweak in my back. Not awful, but sore, could feel my hips locking up.

So did some pressing. 3*8 on the bench at 100kg. 2*10 @ 80 on the smith. 3 sets of ten seated db press with the 24kg dumbells. 4 sets of 10 face pulls. Went home, swallowed handfuls of painkillers.

So no squatting today.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Trained Friday - 6 December 2013 more of a light circuit than anything else as the cold was on its way out.

Monday Bench - 3 sets of 8 at 104, 2 sets of 10 on the incline at 80, Four sets of ten facepulls, three sets of 10, 24 kg dumbells.

Tuesday, Squat - Some fanny was doing a million sets on the squat rack interspersed with lengthy broscience conversations. So did four sets on the leg press, 220 for ten reps. Smith, working up to 150 for three. Didn't like that, the groove felt wrong, but that's probably just me.

Then did overhead squats with 60kg 3 sets of 10

Finally got on the rack, did a set of 10 @ 60 kg, then did three sets of 5 at 100, 110 & 3 @130.

Then I left, bear in mind the guy on the rack when i came in was already on 140kg on the bar, so he must have been working up for a wee while, I was in for maybe another 35 minutes before he finally finished with maybe 170 / 180 kg on the bar. Don't think his thighs got within spitting distance of paralell once. Fool.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Thought I'd round up the week so far.

Monday - pressing

40kg dumbells, 3 sets of 5. Found this harder than I expected, but I suspect it's because I haven't used db for heavy bench for a long time. Anyway felt like a good workout.

Did some upper back work and some military press, but didn't feel very strong, so kept the weights down a bit.

18/12/13 - Deadlift, really struggling with my grip at the moment, but managed to pull 130kg off the floor for two sets of three. Not exactly world beating, but a start. At one point during the workout, wasn't sure if I'd manage a 100kg pull.

face pulls & pull downs, seated cable row and out. Felt good afterwards, which surprised me since I'd been on the toot last night with work. Thought that would kill me, although I'm guessing I'll be passing out tonight.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Back in the gym for the start of the year. Monday 6 Jan on the Bench. Shockingly bad. Managed 100 for 8 reps, put the bar up to 110kg and could only do three. ????????????????????. Managed another two sets I three but was not happy. In retrospect I shouldn't have done the assistance work first, 3 sets of 10 with 30kg dumb bells. Unavoidable as yet again the gym was crowded with the balloon squad doing endless sets in between lengthy chats about bro science.

Anyway Tuesday was squats. Got on the rack reasonably quickly. Worked up to sets of five with 115. So not awful. Then barbell complexes. Finally four sets of 15 on the dead lift with 60 on the bar. Was a better workout all round.

So the conclusion is two weeks on the booze over Christmas and new year has not improved the lifting. On the plus side it was good for the motivation.

Anyway


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Not been on for a while, but decided to reactivate this. Gym sessions had been pretty gash for a while, due to mainly to lack of time, resulting in unfocussed and unsatisfactory work outs.

I am now trying the 5*5 stronglifts programme, mainly because if I push hard, I can fit it into 40 minutes, which is all I get in the gym 3 times a week. Aiming to improve my diet and clean it up a bit.


----------

